

Samsung overtakes Nokia - and possibly outsells Apple's iPhone - dean
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/27/samsung-overtakes-nokia-apple?newsfeed=true

======
nextparadigms
I'm not sure why everyone is sounding so surprised that Samsung would outsell
the iPhone. Samsung has always sold more phones than Apple, and now they are
replacing most of their non-Android phones with Android smartphones. Since
they sell almost 100 million of them each quarter, you can imagine that by
replacing them (half way there) they would outsell Apple.

